# Chevrolet Volt - production version debut



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

Specs:
16-kWh, lithium-ion battery
120v/240v charging
40-mile electric range
150 hp, 273 lb-ft motor
100 mph top speed
1.4-liter generator (gas or E85)
available late 2010
pricing TBD


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

Interior pics...


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

Lowered + big wheels + grey paint:










Looks significantly meaner than, say, a Prius.


----------



## Digitally (Feb 13, 2008)

interior looks like an apple computer


----------



## Fulltone74 (Oct 19, 2005)

Back end is ugly.


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

I hope they improve the battery. It seems you should get more than 40 miles on a charge. 
But 40 miles would work for my commute.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

Bmwcat said:


> I hope they improve the battery. It seems you should get more than 40 miles on a charge.
> But 40 miles would work for my commute.


Nissan is also coming out with a battery powered car in 2010, as is Honda and others.

This is exciting, 40 miles will suffice for 75 percent of americans commutes, including mine

i will theoretically be able to drive to and from work every day and never have to buy another drop of gas from the terrorists/opec in the middle east again

apparently charging it every day for a year costs of the equivalent of running a refrigerator for a year

this is really just the tip of the iceberg, lots of others are coming out with similar products in THE NEXT TWO YEARS!


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

40 miles in Texas won't get you very far. Hope you like eating lunch at work. :eeps: I'd be worried that if you get stuck on the freeway in traffic that you might run outta juice.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

This will work for me. I have a 5 mile commute to work one way... 
Round trip including going out for lunch and maybe running a local errand i am looking at about a total of 20-25 miles...:thumbup:
I fill up once a week at about 60-65 dollars. Thats about 240 dollars a month in my pocket. Boy would i be a happy camper.


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

Burrogs said:


> 40 miles in Texas won't get you very far. Hope you like eating lunch at work. :eeps: I'd be worried that if you get stuck on the freeway in traffic that you might run outta juice.


+1, Thats what I was thinkin when I saw 40 miles.


----------



## boofsmb (Aug 18, 2008)

yea milage needs improving but it's a good step forward and it's alot better then the prius


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Burrogs said:


> 40 miles in Texas won't get you very far. Hope you like eating lunch at work. :eeps: I'd be worried that if you get stuck on the freeway in traffic that you might run outta juice.


Then the gas motor starts up. It's not like you are going to get stuck. Well unless you forgot to fill the tank.

Most people drive 40 miles or less per day. A 100 mile battery would raise the price and increase the weight. The battery is the correct size.


----------



## 1love (Nov 10, 2007)

Until battery technology improves i think ill stick with gas/diesel engines and mass transit.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Then the gas motor starts up. It's not like you are going to get stuck. Well unless you forgot to fill the tank.
> 
> Most people drive 40 miles or less per day. A 100 mile battery would raise the price and increase the weight. The battery is the correct size.


+1. Even if your commute is 80 miles round trip, this would cut your fuel usage in HALF compared to a similar gasoline car. Personally, it be great for commuting - I'd never need to start it - and I'd only need the gasoline motor for long trips.

As for styling, its looks much better than a Prius.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

comon guys, read the article, it also has a GAS engine (as others have noted)

the point of this vehicle is to allow most Americans (i.e. 75%) to commute to and from work every day without ever buying a single drop of gasoline from the sand people in the middle east.

of course there are people who will have no use for this car, but for someone like me who drives to work every day 26 miles roundtrip it is brilliant.

most things i have read indicate that charging the Volt for a year will cost the same as running your refrigerator for a year and will thus be cheap to operate

moreover, the fact that I will never have to buy gas from the sand people again (at least for my commute because I will still have a gas powered BMW) gives me great satisfaction

it SIGNIFICANTLY lessens their ability to impact and control my life, if those fvckers decide to unilaterally spike gas prices in a given month, I could care less, it won't affect my wallet....

not everyone needs to buy an electric car, if a decent percentage (i.e. 30%) of Americans buy them, that will put a big dent in OPEC. Others will rely upon gas/electric hybrids, mass transit, etc....


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

i wonder if the cost to produce the electricity for these vehicles is close in cost to both the environment and our pocketbooks as refining and transporting and then using diesel/gas. 

I am a bit dismayed that Chevy has once again gone out of their way to make another ridiculously fugly automobile. Take something remotely not too bad like the Cobalt and make it electric, don't up and design something from scratch to be wretched. Has anyone ever figured out how the Pontiac Aztec ever got approval from upper management?


----------



## Spicey (Sep 9, 2007)

It is ugly, but better than a prius. I believe most companies are going to make their new hybrids/electrics look radically different from their normal gas models. I believe this is because people like to make the statement of driving something better for the envionment. My problem with the volt is the price range. It is great it will cost the same as a refrirdgerator for a year, but it will cost 35K+ to buy. It just depends too much on oil prices to rise sharply. At some point it may be cheaper overall, but not for this first model...I hope.



> But before they can get those savings, consumers will be expected to pay a hefty premium for a Volt, with recent price estimates ranging between $30,000 and $50,000.


http://www.reuters.com/article/ousivMolt/idUSN1637715120080916?pageNumber=2&virtualBrandChannel=0


----------



## turbobladz (Feb 21, 2007)

looks like a tsx


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

I've been following this car for a while and I'm pretty pleased with what they came up with. Not as great as the concept, but pretty decent. 

Also, seriously, how many miles on JUST the battery does the Prius get?


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

"Production Version" debut... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

They need a battery supplier first. oops


----------

